# Weather warning



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Met Office here in Portugal have released a weather warning....

Weather warning for all central, north and west coast regions through Wednesday and Thursday. High winds and heavy rain. 


They have warned driver to be careful and boats not to take to the sea!!!


----------

